# Metallica / Kirk Hammett 24 Fret Solos...



## ArtDecade (Jun 8, 2013)

Can anyone name any that require 24 frets - besides *One*...? Just an exercise in curiosity.


----------



## Sunyata (Jun 8, 2013)

All I can think of when remembering any Kirk solo are the frets 12, 15, 17...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 8, 2013)

IIRC One didn't require 24 frets.

Blackened certainly did as did Cyanide. And i think so did Devil's Dance and maybe End Of The Line and All Nightmare Long. Other than that, he barely fretted above 22. But he did bend up to the high E a lot.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunyata said:


> All I can think of when remembering any Kirk solo are the frets 12, 15, 17...



Don't forge the wah


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 8, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> IIRC One didn't require 24 frets.
> 
> Blackened certainly did. And i think so did Devil's Dance. Other than that, he barely fretted above 22. But he did bend up to the high E a lot.



Hmmm - I am probably wrong on One. I haven't played that solo for a long time...


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 8, 2013)

I flipped through my guitar tablature books for the band's first 5 albums and the only solo I could find where Kirk may have used the 24th fret is from "Hit the lights" off of "Kill 'em all". This may be incorrect, though, because I don't ever remember Kirk using a guitar with 24 frets during that time when the album came out, unless he used one in the studio. 

Oh yeah, forgot to mention "Blackened" from the Justice album.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 8, 2013)

yellowv said:


> Don't forge the wah



Do they forge those?  

I figured the wahs were made in factories overseas. Although forging anything is much more metal!


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Jun 8, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> I flipped through my guitar tablature books for the band's first 5 albums and the only solo I could find where Kirk may have used the 24th fret is from "Hit the lights" off of "Kill 'em all". This may be incorrect, though, because I don't ever remember Kirk using a guitar with 24 frets during that time when the album came out, unless he used one in the studio.
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot to mention "Blackened" from the Justice album.


Pretty sure they were "Dave's" solos. Kirk Hammett solos are like nails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the run down on 'Seek and Destory' starts at the 24th fret


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 8, 2013)

the_heretic_divine said:


> Pretty sure they were "Dave's" solos.



You're right. I completely forgot that Dave was in the band during that time. He also used a B.C. Rich Bich with 24 frets, so yeah, it would make sense.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2013)

the_heretic_divine said:


> Pretty sure they were "Dave's" solos. Kirk Hammett solos are like nails on a chalkboard to me.



Dave wrote the songs, but I think Kirk re-did the solos.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 9, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dave wrote the songs, but I think Kirk re-did the solos.



be curious to hear both versions...if daves still exist.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> be curious to hear both versions...if daves still exist.



Check out the '82 Garage Demo, Power Metal demo, No Life 'Til Leather demo, Live Metal Up Your Ass, and the Megaforce demo.


----------



## Manurack (Jun 9, 2013)

On Kill Em All, Kirk played the first 4 bars or so of Dave's solos, then did his own thing to the rest of the solos.


----------



## wespaul (Jun 9, 2013)

Not a fan of Dave's solos at all on those demos. Kirk's sound much more locked in and tighter. At times, Dave seems to be hitting completely random notes with speed as the only goal. Kirk basically took those solos and made sense of them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2013)

wespaul said:


> Dave seems to be hitting completely random notes with speed as the only goal.



I feel that way about most of his solos.


----------



## wespaul (Jun 9, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel that way about most of his solos.



 He's come a long way, lead-wise. It's kind of hard to listen to his solos on those demos. It's mindless noodling. I remember reading Hetfield saying that whenever Dave tried to get brilliant in a solo, it would sound embarrassing. I think he's done some cool leads on Rust, though. You kind of have to step up your game when Marty's next to you, I'd imagine


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Jun 9, 2013)

wespaul said:


> Not a fan of Dave's solos at all on those demos. Kirk's sound much more locked in and tighter. At times, Dave seems to be hitting completely random notes with speed as the only goal. Kirk basically took those solos and made sense of them.


If this is true,then Dave's solos must have been complete shit,lol. I think Reb beach was spot on with his analysis of Kirk. I've been saying the same thing for years!


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Jun 9, 2013)

Love me some Kirk


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2013)

the_heretic_divine said:


> I think Reb beach was spot on with his analysis of Kirk.



I agreed with what he said, but he didn't even know which band he was in at first.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 9, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel that way about most of his solos.



Come on, man - Dave's done some really good solos.

He's a bloody sight better than Kirk.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2013)

Okay, lemme rephrase:
I feel that way about most of his solos _when he plays them live_. 

I was watching the Big 4 DVD, and good god were his solos sloppy.


----------



## Jlang (Jun 9, 2013)

Mustaine was NEVER a super tight lead player. He can obviously play,but hes sloppy as all hell when hes live. Therefore he surrounds himself by some of the best... Broderick, Friedman, Drover.


----------



## wespaul (Jun 9, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agreed with what he said, but he didn't even know which band he was in at first.




LOL --there's some massive hurt feelings in that video. I also love that the uploader found the sexiest picture of Reb to put next to a jr high (?) picture of Kirk. I think the interviewer was taking the piss out of him, though. He sort of stressed the point that Reb was winning a poll on his own forum (there's a Reb Beach forum? ).

But yeah, Reb probably has better technique than Kirk. I think the difference between them two is that I can't think of a Reb Beach solo off the top of my head.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2013)

wespaul said:


> But yeah, Reb probably has better technique than Kirk. I think the difference between them two is that I can't think of a Reb Beach solo off the top of my head.



How often do you hear Winger songs besides Headed for a Heartbreak? 

I'm a bit biased towards Reb. The guy can friggen' play. 



Sure, he's looks ridiculous and was... well... in Winger , but the guy is impressive.


----------



## wespaul (Jun 9, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm a bit biased towards Reb. The guy can friggen' play.



I wasn't trying to imply that he couldn't play. He definitely can. 

I think the whole video is funny, though. He's taking a huge dump on Kirk because Lars threw darts at Kip Winger? I don't think I've ever seen Kirk mean to anybody. He's actually the nice one in the band


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 9, 2013)

Jlang said:


> Mustaine was NEVER a super tight lead player. He can obviously play,but hes sloppy as all hell when hes live. Therefore he surrounds himself by some of the best... Broderick, Friedman, *Drover*.



While Glenn Drover can play, he was the most boring and lifeless guitarist in Megadeth. Seriously it's like the Drover brothers are cursed with this trait. Also you've criminally overlooked Chris Poland in this post.


----------



## s4tch (Jun 9, 2013)

Just an off topic note...



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sure, he's looks ridiculous and was... well... in Winger ,



Am I the only one here to really like Winger? Pull, IV and Karma are way better than your usual hair metal stuff. I also love '80s hair metal, but Kip Winger is a grown-up songwriter and Reb is such an accomplished player, so they stand out from the crowd of Cinderellas, Rats and co. The same goes for Extreme, Cherone and Nuno.

/OFFTOPIC

The solos on Shortest Straw and Dyers Eve might also involve the 24th fret IIRC. But as Kirk played a lot on his Rhoads back in the days, it's not surprising that he did not use frets that were nonexistent on his guitar.  I love the guys work in a lot of songs (Creeping Death, the two above mentioned songs, Master, Fight Fire, etc). He never was an Alex Skolnick or a Friedman, but his leads complete tons of classic metal songs perfectly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 10, 2013)

s4tch said:


> Am I the only one here to really like Winger?



I do like Winger. 

Was just poking fun at the fact that everyone love to hate them because of Headed For a Heartbreak, the Metallica music video, and Kip Winger's beard.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was just poking fun at the fact that everyone love to hate them because of Headed For a Heartbreak, the Metallica music video, and Kip Winger's beard.



You forgot this guy.







And also that hilarious Purple Haze cover.

Still, Winger is awesome. You had Reb Beech and Rod Morgenstein in the same band. That alone was worth listening to.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinda funny that this thread has turned into "who loves Winger" at the same time as I'm reading The Safety Fire's press release regarding their new album:

I must have said there is no topping Wingers 1988 classic Winger  on a daily basis during the recording process. Ive never been wrong about anything in my whole life, so it was a rather humbling experience to realise that what we were creating was in fact better than Wingers 1988 classic, Winger. I felt like a bozo deluxe. After a while I came to accept that we had created the best album of all time, ever, in the history of known time. The burden of holding such musical gold was too much for us to handle and the band agreed to release it through InsideOut Music, on September 2nd. Id like to think the music can speak for itself, but music cant speak, so Ill speak on its behalf. Hello. I hope you enjoy me.



Slightly more on topic:

While Kirk might not be the most technically proficient among lead players he does/did have a pretty recognizable style. Whether or not you like it is a different question. I personally get a little tired of it in the long run as I find it a bit one dimensional at times but there are solos of his that rock my world.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 10, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Slightly more on topic:



How is any of this slightly more on topic? I started the thread to see what Metallica solos needed 24 frets and somehow Winger got involved. 

Thanks for all of the posts so far, lads!


----------



## Blackwinged (Jun 10, 2013)

I think Kirk was using Gibson V's and his Jackson Rhoads most of the 80's (as far as I can see live) so it's obvious there were 22 frets on all of this axes. =)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 10, 2013)

Yup. Up until '87, when he got his ESP Endorsement and started using M-IIs.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 10, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> How is any of this slightly more on topic? I started the thread to see what Metallica solos needed 24 frets and somehow Winger got involved.


The Winger thing was WAY off topic but the fact that the second part even mentioned Kirk must at least be slightly more on topic than Winger and the Safety Fire.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 10, 2013)

True... true... Ha.


----------

